# Tax Write Offs on rental property



## JA2285 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm currently keeping tabs on all expenses incurred during the start of the rental of my townhouse that I just moved out of. I know the standard things such as strata, mortgage interest, insurance and any expenses such as utilites are exempt if included in the rental. Services such as cleaners and carpet cleaning would be a write off as well. I'm not using any management company so no write off there.

I had a couple of items come to mind and I was curious if thy would be write offs or a portion could be written off.

- Moving out cost in order to rent home. Unit was my primary residence. I rented a Uhaul truck ($300) and movers ($200 to load, $200 to unload, $400 total). Would this be a full write off. My initial feeling would be to split the cost for a claim.

- Vanity Light bulbs - $80 worth had to be replaced (all of the bathroom vanity bulbs) - I would think this would be a full write off as its required for the use in the home.

Am I missing any other common tax write offs? Am i correct in my estimations to write both of these off? thanks.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Your personal moving expense is not a write off against the rental. That is your personal use. If you move closed to work by 25 or 50 k(can't remember), then you write off your move against your income, not rental.

Lightbulbs you could write off,


----------

